# mule deer or whitetail?



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

do you perfer to shoot a whitetail or a mule deer.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*both*

a deer is a deer to me. i have only shot one deer and it was a white tail.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

here is a pix.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> here is a pix.


sorry it not workin lol. i am not very good with computers.:darkbeer:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Whitetails......... Only because we don't have mule deer in PA!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Whitetails......... Only because we don't have mule deer in PA!!


you and me have a LOT in comin don't we?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> you and me have a LOT in comin don't we?


yeap


----------



## philpse07 (Aug 7, 2007)

mule deer are bigger but a deer is a deer


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> do you perfer to shoot a whitetail or a mule deer.


what about blacktail deer? i have never seen one, but my dad grow up hunting um:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> what about blacktail deer? i have never seen one, but my dad grow up hunting um:wink:


http://www.blacktailcountry.com/html/blkpage.htm

http://www.huntingmag.com/big_game/black_0619/

From what I know, black tail deer are smaller then white tails! Of course, they have black tails!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> http://www.blacktailcountry.com/html/blkpage.htm
> 
> http://www.huntingmag.com/big_game/black_0619/
> 
> From what I know, black tail deer are smaller then white tails! Of course, they have black tails!!


there the smallest. their are basically the a mix between a white tail and a mule deer. ( look like a mule deer, but the ears are like a white tails and some are the same size as white tails) :wink::wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> there the smallest. their are basically the a mix between a white tail and a mule deer. ( look like a mule deer, but the ears are like a white tails and some are the same size as white tails) :wink::wink:


Black tails aren't the smallest by far. Cmallest nrothern variety, but not period.

In Florida there is a species of deer about as big as a dog. THAT's the smallest.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Black tails aren't the smallest by far. Cmallest nrothern variety, but not period.
> 
> In Florida there is a species of deer about as big as a dog. THAT's the smallest.


that the white tail!:wink::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::shade::shade: a monster buck in Florida is a 6 point!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> that the white tail!:wink::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::shade::shade: a monster buck in Florida is a 6 point!


No it's not!!!! Some deer way down south are TINY!!! They look like little rat dogs... lol :darkbeer: I'll get you a pic


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> No it's not!!!! Some deer way down south are TINY!!! They look like little rat dogs... lol :darkbeer: I'll get you a pic


don't you Yankees bash the deer down here i have never seen a rat dog deer in my life and i life in the south.



just messing. but really i haven't seen any rat dog deer in my life. i wounder how many dog deer the petty people saved after that hurricane?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> don't you Yankees bash the deer down here i have never seen a rat dog deer in my life and i life in the south.
> 
> 
> 
> just messing. but really i haven't seen any rat dog deer in my life. i wounder how many dog deer the petty people saved after that hurricane?


Who said I was bashing???? :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i would hunt both but i would really like to shoot a mule deer if i could go and them i would.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Who said I was bashing???? :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


i said i was just messing sorry if i offended you. pleasse forgive me


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*ummmmm...*

While I have'nt gone Mule Deer hunting before but I really want to. But I do have whitetails under my belt so...whitetails


----------



## Fuffuloo Slayer (Sep 22, 2007)

I usually hunt for mulies, but the only deer i've shot so far has been a whitetail.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

I have ever hunted the mulies but i would love to some day!! The Whiteys are a blast for sure!


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Ty Noe said:


> I have ever hunted the mulies but i would love to some day!! The Whiteys are a blast for sure!


the mulies are a blast for sure shot my first one this year thought it was better than whitetail hunting


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've only hunted whitetails, but I would really love to hunt muleys some day!


----------

